

An editor is an editor after all Isn't it? - mayuresh

Just re-starting on Lisp after a gap of 18 years.
Worked on AutoLISP, now moving to Common-Lisp.
Never used Emacs before, but see it being recommended by CL grey-beards.
Is Emacs mandatory for CL programming?
If yes, why?
Shouldn&#x27;t Vim with syntax-highlighting and indentation rules be good enough?
======
gregchapple
The simple answer is that Emacs has fantastic support for working with Lisp
code. Have a look at this page for a more detailed explanataion: [http://cl-
cookbook.sourceforge.net/emacs-ide.html#Slide-2](http://cl-
cookbook.sourceforge.net/emacs-ide.html#Slide-2)

